# Essential Tremors - a potential cure



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I've been using a fat soluble version of B1 vitamin which specifically repairs nerves all over the body. There are many versions of this, Benfotiamine, Sulbutiamine and Fursultiamine.

I wrote about this before but It about a different problem.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ncy-dysautonomia-neurodegeneration-sad-50694/

Basically, I was using BEnfotiamine, 150 mg 2 pills with every meal. I just finished the first bottle and I can attest that my tremors have improved by 90%.

Benfotiamine is used by diabetics to treat peripheral neuropathy. It works well on peripheral nerves but it doesn't cross the blood brain barrier so it doesn't affect the CNS. For that, there is sulbutiamine and TTFD (fursultiamine).

I just ordered TTFD and will begin using that. I'll post later my results..

Think about it, this is a substance that actively repairs nerves and neurons all over the body...think of the implications..

SAD itself is linked to malfunctioning Dopaminergic neurons...It would be interesting to see if anyone gets any benefit. Results usually take a few months to appear..


----------



## jimmyhis (Mar 28, 2013)

Beggiatoa said:


> I've been using a fat soluble version of B1 vitamin which specifically repairs nerves all over the body. There are many versions of this, Benfotiamine, Sulbutiamine and Fursultiamine.
> 
> I wrote about this before but It about a different problem.
> 
> ...


try L-Threonate Magnesium it gets past the blood brain barrier fixed my E.T I was also taking the Bentofiamine but it was L-Theonate that fixed it


----------



## TheNL (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, where did you read about this? ->


Beggiatoa said:


> SAD itself is linked to malfunctioning Dopaminergic neurons...


----------

